# Hey folks!  This work's video is kinda short.



## skyeisonfire (Oct 22, 2019)

So, if you guys are tired of my video's let me know and I'll stop.  Otherwise, I'll keep entertaining you!  

I don't normally ask this but I have a new focus for my videos.  Just want to be transparent about my intentions here.  If you guys like what I do, want me to make something more specific, then let me know.  I'm trying to grow my YT channel now and do more things.  My channel isn't supposed to be all about MA, but all my activities.  I'll be doing some stuff around my fitness and diet as well as the conditioning that I do around MA. 

In doing so, I'm just asking for your support by helping me grow and subscribe on my channel and like the videos IF you indeed like them.  Help a homegurl out lol.  Otherwise, just tell me where to stick my channel and I'll leave y'all alone.


----------



## jobo (Oct 22, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> So, if you guys are tired of my video's let me know and I'll stop.  Otherwise, I'll keep entertaining you!
> 
> I don't normally ask this but I have a new focus for my videos.  Just want to be transparent about my intentions here.  If you guys like what I do, want me to make something more specific, then let me know.  I'm trying to grow my YT channel now and do more things.  My channel isn't supposed to be all about MA, but all my activities.  I'll be doing some stuff around my fitness and diet as well as the conditioning that I do around MA.
> 
> In doing so, I'm just asking for your support by helping me grow and subscribe on my channel and like the videos IF you indeed like them.  Help a homegurl out lol.  Otherwise, just tell me where to stick my channel and I'll leave y'all alone.



I always quite enjoy your vids


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 22, 2019)

Just a heads up in case you are trying to grow your channel with the goal of eventually monetizing it. If your videos start having ads on them then they will be removed from the site as that falls under the umbrella of commercial promotion.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 22, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Just a heads up in case you are trying to grow your channel with the goal of eventually monetizing it. If your videos start having ads on them then they will be removed from the site as that falls under the umbrella of commercial promotion.



Cool beans.  Thanks for the heads up!  If that ever happens I'll be sure to find another way to share here and be within guidelines.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 22, 2019)

jobo said:


> I always quite enjoy your vids



Thanks!  That why I do it lol!


----------



## Martial D (Oct 22, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> So, if you guys are tired of my video's let me know and I'll stop.  Otherwise, I'll keep entertaining you!
> 
> I don't normally ask this but I have a new focus for my videos.  Just want to be transparent about my intentions here.  If you guys like what I do, want me to make something more specific, then let me know.  I'm trying to grow my YT channel now and do more things.  My channel isn't supposed to be all about MA, but all my activities.  I'll be doing some stuff around my fitness and diet as well as the conditioning that I do around MA.
> 
> In doing so, I'm just asking for your support by helping me grow and subscribe on my channel and like the videos IF you indeed like them.  Help a homegurl out lol.  Otherwise, just tell me where to stick my channel and I'll leave y'all alone.


Looks good. I can think of a way a girl that looks like you could grow her channel quickly, but I'm hesitant to mention it here as I'm pretty sure it would be inappropriate.

Another way would be to do technique break downs for how you do things rather than only show yourself beating up that cool thing you made.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 22, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Looks good. I can think of a way a girl that looks like you could grow her channel quickly, but I'm hesitant to mention it here as I'm pretty sure it would be inappropriate.
> 
> Another way would be to do technique break downs for how you do things rather than only show yourself beating up that cool thing you made.



Haha!  Lmao!  That would definitely be monetized!  

The technique thing is a good idea.  Only thing is, there's no technique.  Just a method to my madness. I see it very simply as, a punch is a punch, and a kick is a kick.  Everything else is timing, training, instincts. The core principles are Wing Chun.  However, it's not wing chun.  This is where I catch a lot of flak from hardcore WC folks. Well, everyone else for that matter.

Good news as well!  "Woody" is getting  a makeover soon.  I'll be making a video on that as well.  Currently, all the padding has two layers of really dense foam rubber, glued together and covered with vinyl and stapled to a board.  The board is screwed to 3 stacked 2x4 's.  Punching on that is like punching 2 layers of drywall mounted to some wall studs.  I feel every impact!  I'll be adding some extra padding to be more like a human body.  I'm also adding a "head" that is more contoured like a face.  Will give me more of a natural angle to strike.


----------



## snake_monkey (Oct 23, 2019)

Get it!...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Looks good. I can think of a way a girl that looks like you could grow her channel quickly, but I'm hesitant to mention it here as I'm pretty sure it would be inappropriate.
> 
> Another way would be to do technique break downs for how you do things rather than only show yourself beating up that cool thing you made.


I like this too.  mainly when it comes to applications because sometimes it helps to fill in gaps that I have in my system.   I don't care much for Jake Mace but I'll still watch from time to time.  When he's talking about how to do a technique then I just ignore most of his applications videos lol.


----------

